# Moxie, my latest addiction



## NogDog

Downloaded the Moxie word game to my Fire HDX7 (and my phone) a couple days ago, and have been playing it quite a bit. Seems like a good deal (free) if you like word games.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Have you found a support group yet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Looks like I bought the app a while back, but I don't recall if I ever played it.  Maybe I'll pull it up and see about it . . . . .


----------



## CegAbq

Hmmm ... sounds too addictive. I certainly don't need another distraction - too many of those at the moment.


----------

